# How to get a sub 20 clock solve



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's my video tutorial on the clock NOTE this is not the Pochman method and no I didn't make it up I found it from some other tutorial.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler



that and use my method not the Pochman method


----------



## jla (Aug 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler



I wish you could like posts. Well, this is the closest I can get :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)

jla said:


> I wish you could like posts. Well, this is the closest I can get :tu



You can like the video


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> You can like the video



Or dislike it


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler



Best 1-second tutorial ever! :tu


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I didn't make it up



Automatically 20% cooler then?


----------



## emolover (Aug 12, 2012)

*Clicks video*

"... hai... this is... umm... going to be... umm... a... tutorial for how to... umm... get sub 20... umm... on... umm... rubik's... ummmmmmmmmmm...... clock".

Write out a ****ing script if you can't think fast enough to form a coherent sentence.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> *Clicks video*
> 
> "... hai... this is... umm... going to be... umm... a... tutorial for how to... umm... get sub 20... umm... on... umm... rubik's... ummmmmmmmmmm...... clock".
> 
> Write out a ****ing script if you can't think fast enough to form a coherent sentence.



Whatch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3Iip2WTh0 It explains why I talk that way


----------



## emolover (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Whatch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3Iip2WTh0 It explains why I talk that way



Fine, I do realize that now. But writing/typing out what you are going to say in a video would significantly cut down on the umms, pauses, and rambling.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> Fine, I do realize that now. But writing/typing out what you are going to say in a video would significantly cut down on the umms, pauses, and rambling.



I felt like not editing the video


----------



## emolover (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I felt like not editing the video



No I meant writing out a script and reading from it during the video.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> No I meant writing out a script and reading from it during the video.



Well there's a feature on youtube that gives you captions that you can read look on the bottom right of the video you should see a rectangle with 2 C's in it not all of youtube videos have it.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is really bad. 
First off you shouldn't make a video pertaining to a particular speed for a puzzle when you yourself are barely at that speed. This video would have been more useful if it was from someone like David Woner, the old Rubik's Clock world record holder. He would have more useful information in his video. Also the method sucks, its just not efficient and look ahead is bad.
We like it that you try to help out the community a lot but some things we just don't need.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> This is really bad.
> First off you shouldn't make a video pertaining to a particular speed for a puzzle when you yourself are barely at that speed. This video would have been more useful if it was from someone like David Woner, the old Rubik's Clock world record holder. He would have more useful information in his video. Also the method sucks, its just not efficient and look ahead is bad.
> We like it that you try to help out the community a lot but some things we just don't need.



Take a look at this video and correct the statement about I'm not at that speed


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Take a look at this video and correct the statement about I'm not at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That avg was like 19-20, also you got a 43 second solve.
Finally you stole the idea of Cyoubx and mine of the cubing olympics.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> That avg was like 19-20, also you got a 43 second solve.
> Finally you stole the idea of Cyoubx and mine of the cubing olympics.



This video was for a Facebook comp ya IDK what happened with the 43 sec solve.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> This video was for a Facebook comp ya IDK what happened with the 43 sec solve.


1:49 at the video you show the timer, 43.19. I'm done arguing, this is stupid.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> 1:49 at the video you show the timer, 43.19. I'm done arguing, this is stupid.



What I mean the solve of the clock something screwed it up


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What I mean the solve of the clock something screwed it up



His point is still that you shouldn’t try to teach people how to be sub-20 if you barely are yourself.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> His point is still that you shouldn’t try to teach people how to be sub-20 if you barely are yourself.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM6YPpF3pdo
proves you wrong


----------



## Endgame (Aug 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM6YPpF3pdo
> proves you wrong



>implying he said that


----------

